# awesome new betta sale display



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

So my girlfriend an I took our weekly trip to our favorite local fish store. We where going for some new plants an the bettas are usually in small cups on a display table in the plant room but today they had this set up an I almost lost it!!!!
















It was heavenly!! They where ALL happy swimming around an easy to view in the square cups. I'm hopping they get another display like it for the last of the bettas


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow! They look amazing...I wish my local pet store did a setup like this for their bettas instead of the super tiny bowls they're in now :/


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

That's aweome, and are those bubblers!!!!! OMG LFS betta heaven. Now I'm going to die of shock of those get heated. Now the bettas can be properly viewed with food sunlight and water airation


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't see a photo?


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Now I see it O.O


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah each small tank has a bubbler and no need for heaters. The aquarium room at my LFS is about 80+ decrees. I am now in love with them


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about emailing both Petco an petsmart an tell them about this display. This is how bettas being sold should be housed


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

That's a great idea...I was thinking about showing my LPS this picture!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd buy a fish from them and tell them it's because they treat the bettas better than any place you've seen.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Its called the elive Betta display 
http://elivepet.com/fish/betta-centers/


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Its the only place I shop! The are cheaper than both Petco and petsmart for starts. I have bought bettas from both Petco and petsmart and lost both within a week. My local fish store is the best. Even the Betta we got out of a cup was heathly an happy until a heater failed sip squirt


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome I will definitely have to show that to my LPS!


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Petsmart and Petco can afford to sink money into these LFS it would be harder


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

That's true, but it's still worth a try!


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah. I found a price on line and its around 1 grand. But the benefits are so great. Better display of fish in a square container rather than a round cup, happy healthy looking fish from airation, leds make a nice vibrant display


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice setup. Too bad all petstores don't have something like that.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

welp i found this for petco
http://petno_petco.tripod.com/saynotopetco/id10.html
and this for petsmart
http://www.contactcustomerservicenow.com/contact-petsmart-customer-service/
both got emails


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

That's terrific! My local petstore has a similar betta display with the little bubblers etc,with the 'mini tanks' being a little taller.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

You know someone got REALLY sick of seeing bettas dying in those little bowls. Such a great display.

A petstore in downtown Toronto that has a tiny fishroom told me they get in three shipments of bettas a month because their loss rates are so high. At the very least, from a business standpoint, it's a huge waste of money.

I think I might send an email to the PetsMart Canada team.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Pretty sweet set up!


----------



## BettaCulture (Oct 9, 2013)

It's just air being pumped into the containers. The problem is that many stores don't change the water in the containers and the Bettas sit in their own waste. This is more a flashy display if it only was a drip system now that would be a step in the right direction.

Here you go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmdzIXmmw6I


----------



## BettaCulture (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

the bettas inside these containers where much more lively and active looking the the last left in the bowls. there is never gonna be a good way for stores like petco and petsmart to keep bettas becasue they have no way to heat them.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

actually i just had a idea. a glass door on the front of a display like this a a small heater would keep the cups warm.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

actually i just had a idea. a glass door on the front of a display like this a a small heater would keep the cups warm.


----------



## Stormykitty (Sep 10, 2013)

I went to a LFS for my first betta. And while their displays weren't flashy, each fish had it's own glass bowl warmly heated and decorated. Most of them were also making bubble nests. Freaking bubble nests! In a pet store!

The only problem is they only stocked veiltails and while I like veils I really, wanted a halfmoon. So petco it was because they carry all the exotic tails. But still, bubble nests!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I had high hopes for this system when it came out. The biggest piece of junk ever made for betta. They are still in tiny cups. What with the "air driven system" ? The betta just bounce around in misery. There is absolutely no need to drive in so much air. These are betta for gosh sake. It does display them nicely with the LED lights. Too bad the fish looked so sad under this good light. However after a tour of local shops many of these have been removed thankfully. They are a pain for employees to maintain as well. The concept of the design is completely flawed. It needed to be a water drip in/ drip out. A heater and canister filter could have been run sump style to keep the water awesome. Could have been terrific. Total junk. Betta are better off in a tiny cup than this fatally flawed contraption. Too bad so many business wasted money on this thing in a failed attempt to help the betta.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

logisticsguy said:


> I had high hopes for this system when it came out. The biggest piece of junk ever made for betta. They are still in tiny cups. What with the "air driven system" ? The betta just bounce around in misery. There is absolutely no need to drive in so much air. These are betta for gosh sake. It does display them nicely with the LED lights. Too bad the fish looked so sad under this good light. However after a tour of local shops many of these have been removed thankfully. They are a pain for employees to maintain as well. The concept of the design is completely flawed. It needed to be a water drip in/ drip out. A heater and canister filter could have been run sump style to keep the water awesome. Could have been terrific. Total junk. Betta are better off in a tiny cup than this fatally flawed contraption. Too bad so many business wasted money on this thing in a failed attempt to help the betta.


Yep I agree... aeration was probably the most useless feature they could have added for these fish...


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

It looked good, until I realized those were bubblers. Bubblers don't really do much for bettas... I actually feel like it is overkill to have aerators or filters in a container that small. That amount of water disturbance seems like it would stress the bettas out more.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I wish more betta displays in stores would actually utilise heaters. The difference in behaviour and colouration that water of an appropriate temperature can bring about is often nothing short of astonishing. I hate that not only do most stores not change the water in their betta cups/bowls enough, but they also force them to endure fluctuating temperatures.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

kyle89 said:


> I'm thinking about emailing both Petco an petsmart an tell them about this display. This is how bettas being sold should be housed



Really comes down to the individual store managers and betta sales at that particular location. If the betta sales are already high to begin with that particular store has a greater chance for corporate and district manager approval for an upgraded display.

My local petco has a huge selection of betta's, if they didn't sell well they would probably dwindle the inventory to about 2 cups like I see at the Petsmart a few miles down :lol:


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I wish more betta displays in stores would actually utilise heaters. The difference in behaviour and colouration that water of an appropriate temperature can bring about is often nothing short of astonishing. I hate that not only do most stores not change the water in their betta cups/bowls enough, but they also force them to endure fluctuating temperatures.


Fluctuating temperatures? Sure it's easy in a cold room to keep the tank temperature stable by adding a heater but what about the summer months? Chillers are very expensive so that's not happening for display tanks let alone 99pct of betta owners.

My tanks in this toasty room easily hits 80 plus during the summer months but adding a chiller or keeping the air conditioning on everyday during the summer months is just not happening.


----------

